
Buttery Smooth Emacs - qubitcoder
https://m.facebook.com/notes/daniel-colascione/buttery-smooth-emacs/10155313440066102/
======
forgotmypw17
This page redirects me to Facebook homepage for some reason.

I was able to see the article for a second, then it was gone.

[http://archive.is/Z81so](http://archive.is/Z81so)

